# Marriott expansion wish list



## jont (Aug 7, 2012)

Assuming that someday Marriott will eventually expand their resort locations, either by building or buying, where would you like to see resorts. 
Since I'm an east coaster my wish would be to see them open up resorts in the Caribbean, the Bahamas, Puerto Rico, maybe Mexico.
Any other thoughts?


----------



## larryallen (Aug 7, 2012)

The BIG island!


----------



## abdibile (Aug 7, 2012)

Tuscany
Canary Islands
Dubai
Seychelles
Maldives


----------



## jme (Aug 7, 2012)

Aside from the usual great suggestions already listed, with which I agree, 

I'll be different and go a different direction-------I'll say somewhere in the Appalachian Mountains....we (I) need a Blue Ridge Mountain retreat! 

just too beautiful to ignore!!!

Somewhere near Asheville, NC is good, but there are so many great potential spots.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 7, 2012)

London, affordable. Not the Mayfair level.

Vienna.

Paris.

Key West. Hyatt has 3 resorts there.

(Other) Keys, Florida.

San Francisco.

NYC

Naples, Fl.
Taos.

I don't ask for much.


Good thread !


----------



## bazzap (Aug 7, 2012)

I guess for me this is some kind of "Dream fantasy", as MVW have made it clear that they do not plan to develop further in Europe.
However, I will follow Abdibile's suggestions for Tuscany, Canary Islands, Dubai, Seychelles, Maldives and add Provence and Mauritius.
I know that we Europeans are a small, but hopefully still important, minority of owners and I understand the economic/legal issues but we really would welcome at least one more resort over this side of the pond!


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 7, 2012)

More Caribbean - particularly St. Maarten!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 7, 2012)

*More Urban Locations*

I would like to see more urban locations, particularly in the USA and Canada. Customs House in Boston was a good start but then Marriott stopped building in great Cities. I'm guessing it is too expensive. However other companies have made it work. My wish list includes:

1) NYC - Hilton has 2 properties there. Hyatt has a property (sort of) there

2) San Francisco - Ritz Carlton, Fairmont, Wyndham, and Shell VC all have TS there  

3) Chicago, on the miracle mile

4) Seattle - Downtown, Pikes Place

5) San Diego - Gaslamp, Wyndham has 2 properties there

6) Vancouver - Downtown

7) Toronto


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Cedar point in Ohio and another myrtle beach resort.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 7, 2012)

Chicago, New York City, the Big Island of Hawaii, and Waikiki.


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Tahiti
Sydney
New Orleans
Napa Valley
Turks & Caicos


----------



## SpikeMauler (Aug 7, 2012)

St Maarten 
Turks & Caicos 
Bahamas
Bermuda
Barbados
Antigua
Cayman Islands
BVI's

That'll do


----------



## jont (Aug 7, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Cedar point in Ohio and another myrtle beach resort.



OK Jim, you got me listening, Cedar Point, Ohio?
and somehow I knew you would say another MB. 
I actually wouldn't seeing one on the Outer Banks.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 7, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Cedar point in Ohio....



Question: Given that Cedar Point amusement park is the main draw, and that it is open just less than 6 months..... would this really work?

Sundusky Ohio in winter?


----------



## CAROLW (Aug 7, 2012)

Somewhere Driveable for us, ie, New England ski area, Poconos, Hershey Park. I also like the idea of Puerto Rico, Mexico, Bahamas


----------



## Swice (Aug 7, 2012)

*not a bad idea*



jme said:


> Aside from the usual great suggestions already listed, with which I agree,
> 
> I'll be different and go a different direction-------I'll say somewhere in the Appalachian Mountains....we (I) need a Blue Ridge Mountain retreat!
> 
> ...



Not a bad idea at all.    The hotel at the Biltmore House and the Grove Park Inn are both very high end.     In addition to the Biltmore Estate itself (the house, winery and special concert events), you've got the "funky vibe" of Asheville itself, plus tons of one-day side trips-- apple picking, Flat Rock Playhouse, Great Smoky Mountain Railway, Golf, Hiking, etc.    Would be a multi-season destination.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 7, 2012)

I was mostly kidding about Cedar Point.  I just spent the weekend up there so it is fresh on my mind.  The park is great and staying on-site is fun, but boy, a more modern and upscale lodging choice would be great.  I love staying there (not for a whole week, though) because just like Disney Land, you can walk to and from the park through a special resort entrance when staying at one of the Cedar Point hotels.  Just, the lodging is not very nice and it is a seasonal resort.

Sandusky is turning into a Wisconsin-Dell type city.  There are three major indoor waterparks, including the biggest one in the country and one or two mini indoor waterparks  Then there is Cedar Point and the islands in the summer.  It's a fun place to be in the summer that's for sure.  

I'd love to see a timeshare resort at Cedar Point but it would probably need an indoor waterpark to keep open all year round or it could close in the off season.

I'm surprised Marriott has not built another resort in Myrtle Beach or at least expanded OceanWatch.  A summer OceanWatch week is the hardest trade in the Marriott system, so that should warrent more development. 

Just my wish list but to be honest, this is nothing I ever think about.  Just thought I would mention Cedar Point and Myrtle Beach.




FlyerBobcat said:


> Question: Given that Cedar Point amusement park is the main draw, and that it is open just less than 6 months..... would this really work?
> 
> Sundusky Ohio in winter?


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 7, 2012)

The Outerbanks would be neat, but I can't immagine it would be much fun in the winter or mid to late fall and early spring.  There really are no good timeshare options in the Outerbanks.  Being that I live in Ohio, seems half the people I work with go to the Outerbanks every summer.  I would pick Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head over the Outerbanks any day, just because I like having things to see/do at night.

...i added a few more comments about Cedar Point in a different post.  I'm just having fun with this, though.



jont said:


> OK Jim, you got me listening, Cedar Point, Ohio?
> and somehow I knew you would say another MB.
> I actually wouldn't seeing one on the Outer Banks.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 7, 2012)

D.C.

Alaska

Dublin


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Some that were already mentioned: San Francisco or Napa, Monterey CA, San Diego, Big Island


----------



## jme (Aug 7, 2012)

mjm1 said:


> Some that were already mentioned: San Francisco or Napa, Monterey CA, San Diego, Big Island



Wow, absolutely, San Fran/Monterey area----as popular as NCV's are, that area would be awesome, and well-received!!!!


----------



## hotcoffee (Aug 7, 2012)

1. More Caribbean options, especially St. Martin and/or St. Barts.

2. An interesting option would be Guadeloupe or Martinique. Either of those would be like breaking new ground, and they both might be ready for expansion of their tourist industry.

2. Maybe Alaska or Canadian Rockies (near Banff).

3. A scenic and ski area in Appalachians.

4. More European options (e.g., Germany, Austria, Italy).


----------



## jont (Aug 7, 2012)

I know this is politically sensitive and I might ruffle a few feathers, including my father-in law's, but I would to go to the birthplace of my wife. 
Cuba

I know it will probably never happen in my lifetime.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 7, 2012)

jont said:


> I know this is politically sensitive and I might ruffle a few feathers, including my father-in law's, but I would to go to the birthplace of my wife.
> Cuba
> 
> I know it will probably never happen in my lifetime.



Not political and no feathers ruffled here.

I would love to see that, too. Havana would be lovely.

I was supposed to go several years ago, but that was cancelled (not by me or the cultural exchange company). I am hoping to go in 2014 on another exchange.


----------



## Mamianka (Aug 7, 2012)

jont said:


> I know this is politically sensitive and I might ruffle a few feathers, including my father-in law's, but I would to go to the birthplace of my wife.
> Cuba
> 
> I know it will probably never happen in my lifetime.



I waited - since I did not to be the one to take the heat is I suggested Cuba - but I jokingly asked my sales rep at MGC, after the Pope visited Cuba, why we would even bother to wait for the political process to grind so slowly to open up this great place.  Why not just let the Marriott Family (and maybe the Trumpster?) BUY the whole island, and let democratic capitalism shine a little light there?  If Battista had stayed in power, we might HAVE properties there by now (just kidding - i know the whole corruption thing was intolerable . . ). Seriously - I would bet that there are development folks who have cast more than a casual glance at Cuba - and there are ALL kinds of ways to adroitly make some overtures in development there.  There are all kinds of ways to legally visit there now, even if you are a US citizen and departing from the US - you do NOT have to make a detour thru Canada or Panama, etc.  We just might see this happen in our lifetimes . . .  
 
Mamianka


----------



## normab (Aug 7, 2012)

More votes for NYC, the big island, St Maarten and Grand Cayman.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 7, 2012)

Costa Rica & Mexico for me!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 7, 2012)

Now that Marriott is a points system I'd love to see them buy out Club Intrawest (CI) .  They have no overlapping resorts (other than Palm desert) and have many areas which people have suggested. Whistler, Vancouver, Rocky Mnts, French Canada,  Florida Panhandle & Mexico (Zihuat).  

Before the DC  it would have been impossible for them to merge but now it would be great!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Montana - Big Sky Country. A nice western type resort.

Oregon Coast 

Another vote for Chicago.

Montreal.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am not that big on urban destinations. I would vote for South Padre Island, Big Island, Cancun and perhaps Virginia Beach or the Outer banks of North Carolina. Alabama Shores would be cool too. Or perhaps another resort in Orlando.


----------



## jlee2070 (Aug 7, 2012)

I vote Big Island and/or  Bahamas (near Atlantis)...


----------



## hotcoffee (Aug 7, 2012)

I have heard from multiple Marriott Sales people that Marriott supposedly plans to explore purchasing existing properties and bring them up to Marriott standards.  So far, that has not happened.  However, I would not be too surprised to see something like that happen in the near future as long as the economy does not sink any lower.

Some of these suggestions might involve seasonable properties.  I cannot imagine why Marriott would want to add to DC any more properties that are only desireable for part of a given year.


----------



## jjluhman (Aug 7, 2012)

The Caribbean (St. John, U.S.V.I. is my first choice) but other islands would be great too.
Napa Valley
North East Coast - Maine, Rhode Island, Massachusetts
New Orleans
North East Coast of Florida


----------



## Superchief (Aug 7, 2012)

My top choices are San Diego, Monterey, PNW, St. Petersburg/ Treasure Island, Destin, Lake Como, and Sedona.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 7, 2012)

hotcoffee said:


> I have heard from multiple Marriott Sales people that Marriott supposedly plans to explore purchasing existing properties and bring them up to Marriott standards.  So far, that has not happened.  However, I would not be too surprised to see something like that happen in the near future as long as the economy does not sink any lower.



Wouldn't it have to be a non-timeshare property that MVCI would convert--likely an urban hotel property?  If it is already a timeshare they would have existing owners (unless it is a newly constructed property with few sales to date).


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hilton already has a relationship with CI.  I would suspect Hilton would be the first to buy CI, if it was ever for sale.  

...since you own there.  Why can't CI owners trade into Snowshoe?  From what I can tell Intrawest manages or owns Snowshoe but I have never found anything suggesting CI owners can trade into Snowshoe.




Bill4728 said:


> Now that Marriott is a points system I'd love to see them buy out Club Intrawest (CI) .  They have no overlapping resorts (other than Palm desert) and have many areas which people have suggested. Whistler, Vancouver, Rocky Mnts, French Canada,  Florida Panhandle & Mexico (Zihuat).
> 
> Before the DC  it would have been impossible for them to merge but now it would be great!!


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 7, 2012)

They could convert that beautiful Marriott in Key West.  It is already set up with lock-offs.  We stayed there last Labor Day.


----------



## Bikeguy (Aug 7, 2012)

jont said:


> I actually wouldn't mind seeing one on the Outer Banks.



+1

I agree.


----------



## jont (Aug 8, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> They could convert that beautiful Marriott in Key West.  It is already set up with lock-offs.  We stayed there last Labor Day.



It would not surprise me to see this happen in the next few years. I would love to go there.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 8, 2012)

jont said:


> I know this is politically sensitive and I might ruffle a few feathers, including my father-in law's, but I would to go to the birthplace of my wife.
> Cuba
> 
> I know it will probably never happen in my lifetime.






My parents and grandparents used to travel there in the 40's and 50's and they said it was very elegant during those times.  Of course times have changed, so who knows what it is like now.  I believe the Cubans are still driving American Cars manufactured during the 50's (many of them now worth a lot of money if they are in good shape).

For those die hard Cuba fans, I believe you can legally get to Cuba if you fly there via Canada, but that's such a hassle.




.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 8, 2012)

According to the salesman on my most recent presentation, now that MVC have floated on the stock exchange and have been released from the apron strings of Marriott they intend to develop a lot more properties.  No plans for new builds but for conversion of exisiting properties.  He was suggesting that this would not be one or two but many.  I suspect there was some truth stretching going on there.

Anyway, I'd like to see more MVC's in Europe and Asia.  Italy, Greece, Spain, Turkey, Malaysia, Vietnam, Singapore.


----------



## jont (Aug 8, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> No plans for new builds but for conversion of exisiting properties.  He was suggesting that this would not be one or two but many.  I suspect there was some truth stretching going on there.



Did he mention any locations?????

Can you please PM me the name of the sales person you spoke with at Surfwatch? I will be down there soon add I might like to have an informal chat. Thanks


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 8, 2012)

*Orlando, really?*



dioxide45 said:


> . Or perhaps another resort in Orlando.



Orlando, seriously?  Another resort in the densest time share region in the world? I guess if there is one thing missing from Orlando is another timeshare resort. :rofl: 

The sad thing is, of all the great places mention in this thread Orlando is the one most likely to become reality.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 8, 2012)

My vote would go to Asia, perhaps in Malaysia - Penang and/or Langkawi. Also Bali and Australia - on the coast north of Sydney or north or south of Brisbane. In Europe perhaps in the South of France or in Italy.

Realistically - anything new in the USA or Caribbean is going to be points only and no one here would buy points would they? |We would never buy full freight weeks either = would we?  

Every time we visit Phuket Beach Club we hear stories of TS units being added to the JW at Khao Lak and the Courtyard in Bali but nothing ever seems to actually happen. Some years ago there was a lot of talk about converting the Marriott hotel in Hua Hin in Thailand but that will not happen now that the hotel is being taken out of management by Marriott by the owners - Anantara = who have started their own TS points scheme in Asia.


----------



## hotcoffee (Aug 8, 2012)

While at the Surfwatch, I was told that the Asian points program was actively in the planning process for being merged with DC.  However, except for Australia, I cannot imagine there would be a lot of demand from the mainland US for more Asian resorts.  Perhaps Bora Bora or Tahiti would also generate some interest.  Asia is an expensive flight and a long way to go for people here on the US mainland.

I think the best chance for expansion lies in the Caribbean.  Those are year-round properties which potentially deliver the most bang-for-the-buck in a shakey economy.  Just saying.


----------



## jont (Aug 8, 2012)

hotcoffee said:


> While at the Surfwatch, I was told that the Asian points program was actively in the planning process for being merged with DC.  However, except for Australia, I cannot imagine there would be a lot of demand from the mainland US for more Asian resorts.  Perhaps Bora Bora or Tahiti would also generate some interest.  Asia is an expensive flight and a long way to go for people here on the US mainland.
> 
> I think the best chance for expansion lies in the Caribbean.  Those are year-round properties which potentially deliver the most bang-for-the-buck in a shakey economy.  Just saying.


 Yes, but Marriott may be trying to shift their focus to selling more points to their Asian customers. If that's the case, they may be looking to develop more resorts in SE Asia, Australia, etc for that customer base to use more readily.
Just a thought


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 8, 2012)

jont said:


> Yes, but Marriott may be trying to shift their focus to selling more points to their Asian customers. If that's the case, they may be looking to develop more resorts in SE Asia, Australia, etc for that customer base to use more readily.
> Just a thought



Right on the money. Over 2 billion Indians and Chinese. A growing wealthy middle class looking to spend their money on vacations. It was not an accident that Marriott piloted their venture into TS points in Asia.

Merging the AP points system with the DC makes sense since it will deliver a global system with expanded opportunities to sell to the Asian Market. Adding to the Asian TS resort base also makes good sense.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 8, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> They could convert that beautiful Marriott in Key West.  It is already set up with lock-offs.  We stayed there last Labor Day.



I agree. I think this property would work much better as a MVC timeshare than a resort. There is a big discrepancy between those who stay in the lockoff unit vs. a 1 or 2 BR. As a MR Platinum, I was fortunate to be upgraded to a 1BR with full kitchen. The accomodations were comparable to  Oceana Palms. Had I been stuck in the 'lockoff' unit, I would have been extremely disappointed. Most don't even have a view of anything. With MVC, you expect this difference and are willing to spend more points or trade value to get the 1BR for longer stays.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 8, 2012)

We were in the lockoff and it was fine because I'm used to timeshare lockoffs and we had just finished a week in the Hyatt windward Point 2 bedroom and just wanted to extend 1 night.  You're right, if I was just any hotel guest, it would have been a big disappointment.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Buy DRI*

In my perfect world, Marriott would buy out DRI and I would be set. DRI has spots all over the world and I would have plenty of points to go anywhere. !


----------



## Wally3433 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bora Bora
Bali
Fiji


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 9, 2012)

jont said:


> Did he mention any locations?????
> 
> Can you please PM me the name of the sales person you spoke with at Surfwatch? I will be down there soon add I might like to have an informal chat. Thanks



No, he didn't mention any locations.  In his speech he mentioned cities like New York and Paris but these were meant as examples rather than any particular plans that he had heard on the grapevine and were intended, I suspect, to grab my attention and whet my appetite.  Unfortunately, for the life of me I can't remember his name!


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Interesting, when we were at Surfwatch in July the sales rep did not mention any expansion.  He is a veteran sales person who has been our rep for about 6 years.


----------



## heatherw (Aug 9, 2012)

A ski resort in Europe would be good ( or even a hotel!) and I agree with South of France and Italy


----------



## hotcoffee (Aug 9, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Right on the money. Over 2 billion Indians and Chinese. A growing wealthy middle class looking to spend their money on vacations. It was not an accident that Marriott piloted their venture into TS points in Asia.
> 
> Merging the AP points system with the DC makes sense since it will deliver a global system with expanded opportunities to sell to the Asian Market. Adding to the Asian TS resort base also makes good sense.



They might do that if they are targetting Asians.  I do not think they would get many US residents going that far.  Australia and French Polynesia would probably attract some interest from those willing to tolerate the long plane rides.  Otherwise, I think it would just be a trickle of customers from the mainland US.

Strangely, Marriott lacks much presence in the Caribbean.  That seems almost weird given their heavy presence in Hawaii.  Interest in the shorter plane rides to that area will likely grow as the economy makes going to Hawaii a less attractive option for those who like the tropics.  The Caribbean is also readily accessible to European DC members.

BTW, the fact that Marriott has ignored the Big Island of Hawaii (which, in my opinion, is a great destination) speaks volumes about how their planners must think.  I think they are looking for bang-for-the-buck.  They must not think they can get enough people to go to the Big Island to justify a resort there.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Aug 9, 2012)

hotcoffee said:


> BTW, the fact that Marriott has ignored the Big Island of Hawaii (which, in my opinion, is a great destination) speaks volumes about how their planners must think.  I think they are looking for bang-for-the-buck.  They must not think they can get enough people to go to the Big Island to justify a resort there.



Another explanation is that Marriott probably would want a beachfront location, but that such sites aren't available on the Big Island.


----------



## davemy (Aug 9, 2012)

Another property in Myrtle Beach, Because the first one is very hard to get into in the summer. 
The Great Smokey Moutain area. Ocean City Maryland area. Yoesemite National Park.


----------



## jont (Aug 10, 2012)

*Update of the Voting*

Here's a quick summary of the voting for all you who are interested.

In the US, The Big Island and SF/Napa/Monterey are the leaders with NYC and the Florida Keys having a good showing. The big surprise is Cedar Point, Ohio.

In The Caribbean, Mexico is leading followed closely by St Maarten, Bahamas and Cuba with a lot of interest.

Europe locations are lead by Italy and France.

In Asia/ Australia there is not many votes to date but Bali and Mylasia are leading.

Thanks for your suggestions. 
Lets hope the folks at Marriott are taking notes.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks John for calling out my Cedar Point suggestion.  

A news article came out this week after you started this tread and turns out Cedar Point and Kings Island (both in Ohio) were the most visited seasonal ammusement parks in the world.  They tied at 3.3 million visitors, or maybe it was 3.1 million.  




jont said:


> Here's a quick summary of the voting for all you who are interested.
> 
> In the US, The Big Island and SF/Napa/Monterey are the leaders with NYC and the Florida Keys having a good showing. The big surprise is Cedar Point, Ohio.
> 
> ...


----------



## traveler36 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Marriott timeshare expansion*

In the US: Santa Fe, Napa and Monterey CA
Overseas: Bali, Florence, Rome, Venice, several Greek Islands, Barcelona


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Let's go to Canada......They are all in Florida and HHI*

There are some beautiful areas in Canada to consider.  Marriott has a Residence Inn in Muskoka which is sometimes listed in II as a 2br exchange or xyz.  This is close to Blue Mountain, or Georgian Bay.  I think a Toronto location or Vancouver would be a great base for touring, Whistler for skiing.

There are so many beautiful places in Canada (almost as nice as Cedar Point - (tongue in cheek), adjacent to the "Mistake on the Lake")  As a bonus, most of the attractions in Canada are empty half the year while Canadian members of MVCI are vacationing for 6-8 weeks at a time in Florida or HHI.


----------

